# inshore numbers?



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I do alot of fishing inshore, from rockjetties inward. used to fish alot around the base before 9/11, but now mostly stickto the pass. i got a huge list of numbers from another post around here, where the link to a website with google earth numbers posted, and saw a few inshore wrecks around pickens....I was wondering if you guys had any numbers around 3 mi bridge or in the bay? Anything from the bay to pickens or jetties would rock. thanks for the info.


----------

